# 1991 sentra part out!!!



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

nobody looks in the classifieds so i thought i would ask if there is anything anyone needs, i want to keep the engine mostly hole, its a white 1991 sentra E, let me know


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

door handle (driver side) and the speed cable are spoken for


----------



## schoust (May 27, 2008)

If the bottom drivers door hinge is the same as a 96 I take it......


----------



## england07 (Dec 30, 2007)

Who has the Engine..... will it fit a '93 SE ??? If so its mine!!!


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

princess99 said:


> :newbie:
> 
> Help!! I really wants these knives but I have heard before that some things can not come into the states from another country if it may be a copy of something else. The price is great, they are only $0.78 each delivered (not sure how they can do that). Does this knife look ok 100's Of Knives Wholesale Online Ordering Shipped Direct From China its the knife with the little red tassel. If that link don't work then try 1000's Of Chinese Wholesale Items Shipped Direct From China ToYourDoor and click on knives. Has any one brought knives to the states from China before. I want to order these but I don't want to waste time and money.


:lame:What are you talking about?You found the wrong place to ask this question.


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

joeli16 said:


> :lame:What are you talking about?You found the wrong place to ask this question.


Its a spam bot man.


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

Nitro4me19 said:


> Hey I'm new here. I'm selling a Nissan Sentra if ya know ne 1 interested hit me up. It a White Nissan Sentra 97' and Its stock. I'm asking 3000 for it. Its in good condition. Let me know. Thanks.


thanks for hijacking my thread.


the engine is in albany NY make me an offer if you can get it

idk if the door hinge is the same but i got it, find out and let me know


ANYONE ELSE!??!?!?!?!?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

Nitro4me19 said:


> Hey I'm new here. I'm selling a Nissan Sentra if ya know ne 1 interested hit me up. It a White Nissan Sentra 97' and Its stock. I'm asking 3000 for it. Its in good condition. Let me know. Thanks.


make a new thread if you're selling something please. thanks!


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

b15chik said:


> make a new thread if you're selling something please. thanks!


lol thx b15chik


----------



## england07 (Dec 30, 2007)

94 Sentra-XE said:


> thanks for hijacking my thread.
> 
> 
> the engine is in albany NY make me an offer if you can get it
> ...


Well im in TN....What about shipping...i'll pay for it... How many miles on it?


----------



## fleck (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm in Florida and I need the cheapest set of front struts w/ mounts available.

After the 17s came on, a sqeaking noise from my front passenger shock became all sorts of rubbing and clacking. I recently checked it out and realized the cylinder spins around freely, it's got no dampening.


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

make an offer


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

163kmi it doesnt knock or anything....need tranny too?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

94 Sentra-XE said:


> lol thx b15chik


aw crap i forgot to delete their post after i posted that! i guess another awesome mod took care of it for me.
free bump!!!:fluffy:


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

bump for list of parts still available, and for great justice.


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

pretty much everything is still there, the rad fan is gone and thats about it, i have everything else pretty much


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

are the headlights the kind with glass or plastic up front?


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

glass! no chips, no scratches, not hazey, perfect cond. OFFER IT UP!


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

i gotta hit the budget and see what i got, paycheck was kinda small this go around, may have to wait a few weeks on em... also clear out your messages so i can send you my details for the bumpers.


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

sorry, PM BOX IS CLEANED UP! BUMP PLEASE SEND ANY OFFERS! planning on buying a sr20 in long island next week so i need all the money i can get OFFER ANYTHING!


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

bumpers
cross member
headlights
brakes 
tranny

SOLD

BUMP! HELP ME!


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

BUMP! come on! lol

i will also start parting engine pieces


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

BUMP come on guys make me any offer, the car is going to the junk yard so make offers


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

omgwtfbbqchkn

hurry up an buy!!!!


----------



## BishopLord (Nov 7, 2007)

94 Sentra-XE said:


> BUMP come on guys make me any offer, the car is going to the junk yard so make offers


Do you still have the side mirrors? And are they manual or automatic mirrors?

I'm looking for a RH automatic mirror for a 2DR 91 XE. Now I haven't seen them personally, but I asked a seller on eBay and he said that the OEM mirrors he sells only fits 4DR Sentra's and won't work on the 2DR. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

sorry dude, they are manual and both of them have broken off GRRRRRRR lol


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

bump! help me!


----------



## soulsultan (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi, I'm assuming this vehicle is a manual? If so do you still have the shift knob?


----------



## Steven_Acuna (Oct 3, 2008)

got any springs?


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

soulsultan said:


> Hi, I'm assuming this vehicle is a manual? If so do you still have the shift knob?


i dont think i have it =( sorry


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

Steven_Acuna said:


> got any springs?



car kinda needs to be rolled to the junkyard

and plus what your willing to pay wouldnt be convincing enough for me to disassemble the suspension


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

bump....anyone need a passanger hub? its out and not doing me any good, make offers on otherparts


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

still don't have my bumpers.

also has anyone else who bought from this guy gotten their stuff or what?


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

bumpers were shipped out


BUMP


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

when? did you ship them to my paypal confirmed address?


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

they are going to a greyhound terminal and then i have to get them transfered to one closer to your place


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

*wtf?*



94 Sentra-XE said:


> they are going to a greyhound terminal and then i have to get them transfered to one closer to your place


a greyhound terminal? like the bus line greyhound? if so the nearest one of those is over thirty miles from me, i think. * Odessa, Tx.*

or Crane, Tx or Ft. Stockton, Tx

Why didn't you use a direct shipper like UPS or Fedex or DHL?

they all ship directly to the door, and even out here in the middle of nowhere i've never had a problem with them.

Espically after a month of me waiting I don't think expense should have been your biggest concern.

also another question you haven't answered is, Is there any way to track them.

Does this mean I'm going to have to go pick them up personally? wasting more of *my time* and *my money* just because you wanted to be cheap. This is poor salesmanship on your part, and i'm very displeased.

*note sorry for the long post moderators, he has ignored several PM's and is being slow to answer on Paypal*


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

allright look, sending something that large shipping half way acrost the country would have cost me what you payed for them and would have been a huge pain in the ass

yes you will have to go pick it up, but they are closer to you than NY

its going to houston, and can be transfered back to where you are, not exact location but im pretty sure there is a terminal closer

i shipped them and thats all that matters, ill send you all the info i got off of the reciept 

can you please end the paypal dispute cause thats just a pain in the ass


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

94 Sentra-XE said:


> allright look, sending something that large shipping half way acrost the country would have cost me what you payed for them and would have been a huge pain in the ass


1. UPS shipping would have been about $65 dollars to my door.
2. How is it a pain in the ass when they do all the work, all you do is box it up.



94 Sentra-XE said:


> yes you will have to go pick it up, but they are closer to you than NY
> its going to houston, and can be transfered back to where you are, not exact location but im pretty sure there is a terminal closer


3.There are alot closer bumpers to me than Houston, i just thought it'd be nice to help out another person with a sentra.
4. Have them transfered to Odessa, Texas. That'll be the nearest terminal, eventhough its over 40 miles away.



94 Sentra-XE said:


> i shipped them and thats all that matters, ill send you all the info i got off of the reciept
> can you please end the paypal dispute cause thats just a pain in the ass


5. No, its not all that matters, when you conduct a sales transaction, customer satisfaction _*should*_ be top priority.
6. I'll end the dispute when I get the bumpers I paid for. Not a minute sooner.


----------



## Electric (Jun 18, 2007)

94 Sentra-XE said:


> allright look, sending something that large shipping half way acrost the country would have cost me what you payed for them and would have been a huge pain in the ass
> 
> yes you will have to go pick it up, but they are closer to you than NY
> 
> ...



Hey bro, wondering if you have the driver seat belt assembly (the entire power unit). Mine broke and I have no seatbelt!


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

yes i do, car is going to the junkyard by the end of tonight, ill take it out, make me an offer (PM)


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

its out and readdy to be shipped


----------



## maxair74 (Nov 19, 2008)

hey, i'm from glendale az.i see you live in phoenix.anyways, i might be in need of a second car soon. how many miles are on it?


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

car is gone, i live in NY


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

*you suck (sorry for the flame title mods)*

Seriously though dude, you do suck. We had agreed that the only bumper part you were going to omit from shipping was the rear bracket that was rusted. I DO NEED the bumper reinforcment. 
You have 3 options.

1.Send me the bumper reinforcemtent from the car.
(Probably gonna be kinda hard since it's at a junk yard)
2. Buy one from the internet and ship it to me at my correct address (and your expence.)
3. Remit $67.38 to my paypal to cover the cost of me buying my own and having it shipped to me.

This is going to be posted in your part out forum and in a PM.


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

over a week since you said you would ship the re-inforcement.

no email, no PM, no repilies to this thread.

i'm not happy.

forget shipping, send me the 67.38 so i can be done with you.

once again, in the PM and your thread.


----------



## megawayne (Mar 19, 2008)

Did you get this resolved? Also how did you feel that paypal did on this. I have worries about using them, so any feedback is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

megawayne said:


> Did you get this resolved? Also how did you feel that paypal did on this. I have worries about using them, so any feedback is appreciated. Thanks.


paypal is great as long as you keep on top of the sitch. problem still not resolved.

not to sound like a paypal fanboy but this is the first problem i've had with a transaction and if i had acted sooner this would have been over in december.

all of the paypal transactions i've done through eBay have been stellar. BuyItNow on eBay might be the best thing since sliced toast. Just make sure you pay promptly, people are all about money.

Hope this helps. Feel free to PM me if you wanna know more.


----------



## megawayne (Mar 19, 2008)

trace_busta said:


> paypal is great as long as you keep on top of the sitch. problem still not resolved.
> 
> not to sound like a paypal fanboy but this is the first problem i've had with a transaction and if i had acted sooner this would have been over in december.
> 
> ...


Ive had good luck on ebay with paypal. I just wondered how it worked in a situation where they do not control all of the facts. Thanks for the reply. Good luck on this.


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

megawayne said:


> Ive had good luck on ebay with paypal. I just wondered how it worked in a situation where they do not control all of the facts. Thanks for the reply. Good luck on this.


If your seller doesn't ship your items in a timely manner you can go to the resoulution center in your paypal. @ paypal.com. from there you can start the process of disupting the transaction, paypal will give you and your seller 14 days to resolve it. if you can't do it in those 14 days paypal will automatically close it, unless you escalate it into a claim. if you go to a claim paypal will look at the facts and decide what to do.

So paypal is covering everyone and as long as you do bussiness through them you're fine.


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

now that that guy is taken care of....i dont usually have a problem sending parts but when your sending something that large half way acrost the country it takes a little time....

these are the parts i have left

ga16de engine (will part out) with flywheel
TPS
MAF/box lid and tube
tail lights
exhaust manifold
driver side power seatbelt
all interior pillars
throttle body
headliner
sun vizors

just need them gone CHEAPPPP!


----------



## megawayne (Mar 19, 2008)

whats the price on the visors? email at [email protected]. Any pics?


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

ill take some pics right now and send u a email

EDIT** you have mail


----------



## 94 Sentra-XE (Jun 23, 2008)

i found out today i also have a black tinted 3rd brake light too


----------

